# Penn Battle 3 or Daiwa Bg?



## JohnHolliday (Apr 10, 2017)

Time to invest in some new spinning reels, thinking a pair 8000 and 4000. Debating between the Penn Battle 3, and the Daiwa Bg. Looking for feedback from anyone that’s owned them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I own several Battle II in sizes 2500 & 3000. They are great reels for the money. 

@Big Medicine owns the newer Battle III. I think they're basically the same.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

What the hell are you going to use a size 8000 for? I use plenty of oversized stuff myself, just not oversized line twisters. There are better carp match reels out there if that's your angle.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Both are good reels, can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## JohnHolliday (Apr 10, 2017)

piketroller said:


> What the hell are you going to use a size 8000 for? I use plenty of oversized stuff myself, just not oversized line twisters. There are better carp match reels out there if that's your angle.


Sturgeon, alligator gar, paddle fish…..backup cat reels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Sounds like you're fishing with bait instead of lures. Look at the Fierce III and Spinfisher VI Live Liner models, they're made for that.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

JohnHolliday said:


> Sturgeon, alligator gar, paddle fish…..backup cat reels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see using spinning gear for snagging paddle fish. But for the others look at the Daiwa Saltist or Penn Fathom lines, or even the tried and true Abu 7000 if you can get by with a lower gear ratio.


----------



## JohnHolliday (Apr 10, 2017)

tincanary said:


> Sounds like you're fishing with bait instead of lures. Look at the Fierce III and Spinfisher VI Live Liner models, they're made for that.


100% toss and sit when I don’t want to use my rounds, or, as additionals for family/friends that I won’t let near my rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## settingnet (Jul 9, 2020)

Have both, would have said BG back in the day, But will say Battle now. Both are good, the Penns are rock solid and near bulletproof for the$$, look at the gauge on the bail wire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JohnHolliday (Apr 10, 2017)

Decided to go with the Penn’s for the smaller, and rethinking if I’ll just skip having a big set of spinners collecting dust waiting to see use. I appreciate all of the feed back! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Having gone down reel deep into the rabbit hole that is bank fishing for sturgeon, I found a Shimano 1200D, 65# braid, on a 12' med-heavy Ugly Stick surf pole to be superdope for that application. I could go on all day explaing the reasons - but the main reason is hucking 12oz. pyramid sinkers can brutalize a rod & reel. I ended all the little bs breakdowns that happen fishing this way when I locked in on this combo.


----------

